# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  фитнес

## Maia

В Минске вообще можно найти хоть одного адекватного тренера? Личный опыт показывает, что все только растягивают время, на вытягивание денег...Подскажите кто советом, пожалуйста

----------


## JAHolper

Гаврилов?

----------


## Maia

Кто такой гаврилов?

----------


## Jarash

Что имеете в виду под адекватным тренером. У каждого свои цели. Ещё важен личный контакт, "свой тренер", который понимает.

----------


## Maia

Мой опыт показывает, что тренера гонят стандартную программу, которая может вообще-то и не подходить лично мне, как вот у меня и получилось. Поэтому недоверие есть. У вас какой в этом? поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Jarash

Я пополнела ещё когда не была беременна и много чего перепробовала: диеты, какие-то случайные тренировки, даже голодовки себе устраивала, кароче стандартная программа, пока не поняла, что нужно детально разобраться, что подходит именно для себя. Я начала читать статьи. Сейчас читаю блог Марины marinazeus.com. Он мне помог многое понять

----------


## Maia

Спасибо. буду смотреть и разбираться

----------


## JAHolper

> Кто такой гаврилов?


Попробуйте с ним позаниматься, потом поделитесь впечатлениями.

----------


## Maia

Решила заниматься всетаки с Мариной zeus и пока меня все полностью устраивает. Заниматься интересно и результат уже ощущаю и вижу)

----------

